# [Intel N3530] ACPI message spam



## Tangaroa (Jan 6, 2015)

On a laptop with an Intel N3530 Bay Trail / ValleyView system-on-chip, in both FreeBSD 10.1 and PC-BSD 10.1, these messages repeat and fill up /var/log/messages: 


```
ACPI Error: No handler for Region [ECF2] (0xfffff80002ad6e80) [EmbeddedControl] (20130823/evregion-178)
ACPI Error: Region EmbeddedControl (ID=3) has no handler (20130823/exfldio-320)
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\134_SB_.PCI0.LPCB.H_EC.BAT1._BST] (Node 0xfffff80002aead80)
```

Evidently there is some feature missing a handler, but I do not know what that means or how to address it. 

`acpidump` for ECF2: http://pastebin.com/yiXjdJYy

In `acpidb`, "allocations" ends with an error message. 


```
ACPI Error: 21(0x15) Outstanding allocations (20130823/uttrack-753)
```

What other information would help to approach this issue?
---

Edit: 

After turning on hw.acpi.verbose, I see this error: 

```
battery2: error fetching current battery status -- AE_NOT_EXIST
```

This suggests that it is looking for a second battery that is not there. What can I do about this?


----------

